# Automator + calendrier



## Lysiar92 (14 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
j'aimerais créer un processus automator pour ajouter des evenements à mon calendrier, mais je coince, voici mon problème :

je suis étudiant et j'ai chaque semaine un emploi du temps différent que je peux consulter en ligne. 

j'ai crée un  processus automator qui fait la chose suivante : 
- tout d'abord , je copie manuellement l'emploi du temps qui se présente sous forme de tableau sur le site de l'école
- je le  colle dans un document word en ne conservant que le texte (pas la mise en forme) 
- c'est là que je lance mon processus automator, qui ne fait que remplacer / mettre en forme certaine partie du texte grâce à la fonction rechercher et remplacer. 

- et j'aimerai automatiser cette partie :  pour le moment, je copie ensuite manuellement chaque événement du document word mis en forme  et le colle dans la barre intelligente de iCal / Calendrier, et l'application comprend le texte et ajoute l'événement sur le bon créneau. 

Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il un moyen d'utiliser cette "barre intelligente" dans automator ? 

Tou ce que j'ai trouvé utilise le fonction de automator, "crée un nouvel evenement", mais je n'arrive pas a utiliser/ extraire les infos de mon document word pour renseigner cette fonction...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2014)

quel OS X?

(car divers scripts ou outils ont évolués
exemple
dans mavericks Mail
(si si je parle de Mail tu vas comprendre pourquoi)

les contenus de messages contenant une date ont une option prémachée de création d'evenement( à la date reniflée et avec texte prémaché)


tu peux aussi construire un script de création d'evenement à partir de n'importe quel texte sélectionné
(où qu'il soit , dont.... texte sur un site)


----------



## Lysiar92 (14 Décembre 2014)

je suis sous yosemite.

J'avais pensé à utiliser mail en m'envoyant le texte à moi même, le problème c'est qu'il comprend bien la date et le créneau, mais ne prend pas l'intitulé de l'évènement, 

peut être parce que chaque événement commence par la date et l'heure et ensuite par l'intitulé alors que mail recherche l'intitulé avant la date. par ex : "Cinéma lundi à 9h" et non pas "Lundi à 9h cinéma" comme c'est le cas pour moi  ?


voici un dossier avec le processus et un document word type avant mise en forme si ça peut aider à comprendre la situation
http://we.tl/iYppfwxdiT


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2014)

désolé mais je télecharge pas des trucs dont je ne suis pas certain de la propreté
(vieux réflexe)
en attendant il existe divers scripts automator pour créer une appli ou service " création d'evenement à partir de texte, y compris web"
tu pourrais coupler avec des scripts scannant un texte à la recherche de mots clefs


----------

